# H. Upmann (Cuba) Magnum 48 Edicion Limitada 2009 Cigar Review - newbie mistake



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I didn't get the ratings right in my review of this beautiful cigar.... oops

Read the full review here: H. Upmann (Cuba) Magnum 48 Edicion Limitada 2009 Cigar Review - newbie mistake


----------

